# nx swap



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

ok well im looking for some info on a nx swaps and if u could tel me were to look and what to look forwd too!!!


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

the ga16? or sr20? and into what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

*swapy*

well it is sr20 and i want sr20det!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No swap is really necessary, You've got an SR20DE already, you can just bolt on a turbocharger, and get a TMIC or FMIC, its your call. Though if your engine is high mileage, you may want to consider keeping your eyes open for a "slightly new" J-Spec SR20DE from either a BlueBird, or a GT-i ( I think ). Those should pretty much bolt straight, there may be some modifications required, but I'm not a pro at this kind of stuff, but ya know.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Although,
If you wanted to do a swap, you would likely be getting new hoses and wiring and assorted parts that wear and tear. It's cheaper to just get these parts and bolt on a turbo (for a high mileage car) than do a full swap. The effort and cost isn't worth it for the same product.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

ok ok well i wont do the swap but were fo i find the parts to swap over like manifold and thing like that. i have junk yards but they only have junk so they cant help me!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

ok well im going to go with a swap and i was woulding were is a good place? i think im going with the blue bird any info would be great!!!!


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

damn you... you're doing the exact thing I want to do, too bad for me that I'm a student and therefor don't earn very much money (and live in Iceland), my advice though... try to get a front clip, that way you would get the ECU and such with the engine and are guarateed that you have all the parts you need.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

cool cool i have been looking for some blue bird eng and ecu! 
i have look a few but still looking!!!


----------

